# My cat has really changed:-(



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

I feel terrible, we got Angelica our BSH kitten about 2 months ago now. We already have our Norwegian Forest cat, she is 18 months old. She is a gorgeous cat, always so friendly and easy going. Then a few weeks ago out of the blue she had a fight with our new kitten. The kitten actually terrified her, and since then her personaility has really changed, she can be quite unpredictable and go for you if you walk past her etc... and they now and again still have a scuffle, but nothing major. We are just keeping a close eye on them and keeping them seperate at night or when we go out.

She is just acting really different, she now won't eat when we put food down next to our kitten, she wants us to put it in her room near her bed, not in the kitchen as normal. She is very timid, alot quieter and like i said occasionally she can suddenly bite one of us.

We spoke to the vet and he thinks she feels pushed out maybe, but we still do our best to make her feel so loved, but she isn't as friendly as she was, we do all still stroke her and she snuggles up near us. Alot of the time though she goes off alone and doesn't want attention.

Will this wear off? will they ever get on? I feel terrible for her, I hate seeing her look so sad, she has lost a bit of weight too The vet has checked her over and said she is fine and not to worry at all.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, we had her spayed recently. I feel awful now she has changed

Thank you.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> Yes, we had her spayed recently. I feel awful now she has changed
> 
> Thank you.


Sweetie, seriously, ignore that utter pile of crap that 'person' posted. They are trolling all over the forum.

You have not changed your cat by spaying her. You have saved her from horrible calls, pregnancy, and getting a puss filled diseased uterus.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

The change seems to have come since that afternoon they had a scuffle. I just hate the idea of her feeling pushed out, if that is what she is feeling. If only she could tell me


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, phew. I was feeling bad enough at her sudden change.

She was spayed recently, beforehand she had skin infections and a constant cold as a kitten so the vet refused to spay her but she has been done now. She was constantly calling and it was awful to watch.

Thank you xx



gloworm*mushroom said:


> Sweetie, seriously, ignore that utter pile of crap that 'person' posted. They are trolling all over the forum.
> 
> You have not changed your cat by spaying her. You have saved her from horrible calls, pregnancy, and getting a puss filled diseased uterus.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


all my cats are neutered/spayed and all are/were good mousers. Granted the 16 yr old can't quite catch them but the 3 yr olds help her out...


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


Biggest pile of doggy doo i've ever read in my life :001_smile:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

How long ago was she spayed? It took my Rilly a few weeks to get back to normal (time for the hormones to settle). Once she had she was back to (almost) her pre kitten/calling days. Give her chance hun, I'm sure she will come round.

Was she and the kitten friendly and loving to each other before the spay and spat? If so you might find that felifriend spray in will help while she fully recovers. This is to help rebuild a relationship that has fractured. Or Feliway plugin might help either, if it's more of a stress thing.

Please ignore the utter crap about spaying posted by Raventhorn


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I gave them a green dot instead of red by accident, how clever am i!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


what utter b***s*** why the hell are you tring to make someone feel bad about spaying their cat. I would like to see evidence that unspayed cats live healthier happier lives than spayed cats


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


I have never read such utter rubbish :blink: In all the years I have had cats (around 40) I have never known neutering either a male or female to make any difference to them.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Not to mention they are trying to imply at FOUR they were against neutering.

Sorry but I am currently teaching 5/6 years old 'cats have kittens' 'cows have calfs' so to believe the concept that a child had ANY idea what neutering was is ludicrous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Not to mention they are trying to imply at FOUR they were against neutering.
> 
> Sorry but I am currently teaching 5/6 years old 'cats have kittens' 'cows have calfs' so to believe the concept that a child had ANY idea what neutering was is ludicrous!


I quite agree but to be honest I think they are quoting from an anti neutering site (how such things can exist I have no idea ) rather than speaking from personal experience.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I quite agree but to be honest I think they are quoting from an anti neutering site (how such things can exist I have no idea ) rather than speaking from personal experience.


Oh yup I know but thats just one more thing to cry 'rubbish' at on that site!

I looked at the anti neutering site, she linked to it on another post, what a load of crap!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i decided to say it with a lovely red blob


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweetie said:


> I feel terrible, we got Angelica our BSH kitten about 2 months ago now. We already have our Norwegian Forest cat, she is 18 months old. She is a gorgeous cat, always so friendly and easy going. Then a few weeks ago out of the blue she had a fight with our new kitten. The kitten actually terrified her, and since then her personaility has really changed, she can be quite unpredictable and go for you if you walk past her etc... and they now and again still have a scuffle, but nothing major. We are just keeping a close eye on them and keeping them seperate at night or when we go out.
> 
> She is just acting really different, she now won't eat when we put food down next to our kitten, she wants us to put it in her room near her bed, not in the kitchen as normal. She is very timid, alot quieter and like i said occasionally she can suddenly bite one of us.
> 
> ...


Its nothing to do with neutering, its to tdo with the fact its been her house fgor 18months and a random new kitten has come into her terroroty and she doesnt like it, some cats can take 6 months to even settle with the idea of a newbie in the home!

are they kept seperate? make sure they have high places to get to, lots of affection to both treats, playing etc



Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


What a pile of the biggest dolop of crap Ive ever seen! NONE of thios happens people reading this, its total crap!

as you can read animals minds (  ) Im pretty sure the cats after having 5 litters a year, their eyes will be saying this to you!!!!!!!

YouTube - Help! Cat Music Video


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> Yes, we had her spayed recently. I feel awful now she has changed
> 
> Thank you.


trust me you did right by your cat in getting her spayed if you hadnt you would be in my shoes and thats not where you whant to be xx


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

I had my last girl done on the vets say so, she was a naughty little thing that would stalk, run at me sideways and bite your feet and hands... the vet said to get her done see if that helps... i swear to god they gave me the wrong cat back!! :blink: she was utterly different, purring all over the place, coming up to me for a snuggles, never bit me again - men on the other hand!! she hated men lol


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


i absolutely hate people who try to guiltrip people. that is a load of $%@ !


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


thats an awfull thing to pull on someone shame on you :nono:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


ahaha what a load of shitt


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

my 2 kittens have been spayed and they are exactly the same kittens they have always been, still play with each other, tear around like no ones business and snuggle up for cuddles like they always have been.

Oh and they are indoor cats too so i guess i must be doubly cruel!!

Dont believe a word that raventhorn says, its all rubbish.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


What nonsense! "Relief"!!! My word! You believe everything on the internet, do you?


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't have my cat speyed (for reasons stated on the spey/neuter thread). I too think that this anti neuter carry on is a load of b0110*. Tink had her kittens 10 days ago and, as cute as they are, I will never put her or me through that again. Without this site I don't know how I'd have coped. My vet just laughs now when I phone or go in to have a mini breakdown. So, if you want to be in my shoes, don't do the right thing. I'll be doing it as soon as the babies are weaned.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Raventhorn said:


> Did you get her spayed or something? that can really change a cat. Read this, i got it from an anti neutering site:
> When I was little, my parents got me two cats. I was four. Ignoring my screaming and crying objections ( i hated the idea of neutering even then) thay got them both neutered. Beforehand, they were playful and kively, with a brilliant light and happiness in their eyes. Afterwards, my freinds were gone. It was as if they simply weren't there. They never played any more, the light was gone from their eyes, and (much to my parents dismay) they didn't feel the need to go to the toilet outside any more....They grew fat and dull. The mice living nearby ( one of the main reasons we got the cats ) came into the house, and the cats didn't catch them. after four years, one cat ran away. we never saw him again. I'm pretty sure he was hit by a car. I didn't see it happen, but the look in his eyes was so hopeless that i think it was a relief.


Lesson number 1 in Forum Trolling:

If you are going to say you found something from the internet, make sure you actually did. Google indexes everything. It took 2 seconds to discover that you were lieing. The only place that beautifully crafted piece of anecdotal evidence exists on the internet is in your post on this very forum.

Epic Fail.

Seriously, why can't PetForums get some better trolls? Are we like the "shallow end of the pool"? Do we only attract the baby trolls? I really do fear for the future of the internet troll if the current generation is anything to go by.

:cryin:


----------



## loumoo (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like cat territorial and not liking other cats around , maybe some time to get used to it.

Maybe you need to give the Norwegian cat its own space, sometimes they need their own hide spot etc.

I have 3 cats and the one older ones does not like other cats, but now tolerates the two sisters. At first when i bought the sisters in, snowy sprayed on my now ex sofa..( she got neutered years back when she was young).

Now i moved and the cats all moved together, i got some feliway..that REALLY helped. plus having more space and the chance to go outside in the day.

my one of the sisters got a UTI when we were in the flat and so on, now she seems happier. Back to dry food, with occasional wet food.

Things should settle soon, maybe some feliway and treats..own space

PS: ignore that utter crap about anti neuturing .all my cats are done, all happy.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

wow I reported that dodgy post and it vanished before my very eyes

*toddles off convinced has magical troll destroying powers but aware a mod has simply got on the case:tongue_smilie:*


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

What a load of codswallop!  Referring to the post that magically disappeared... 

All of our cats have always been neutered, bar one who ran away for 2 months and came back pregnant. She was spayed after having her litter though  None of them have ever had any behavioural problems or been depressed! They have all been well-balanced, happy cats. Both Sooty and Franklin were very good hunters. Franklin's speciality was rabbits and birds, Soot's was mice, voles and frogs. We frequently were given "presents", Sooty used to always leave my presents bleeding in my bed :blink:

OP, I seriously don't think her change in personality is solely down to being spayed, but with our female cats they acted slightly out of character for a few weeks but then settled down. It's probably this combined with a new kitten which will stress her out, as in effect somebody is on her territory. Have a search on this website, there are plenty of threads about how to introduce a cat to a new kitten!

Ems xx


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Sweetie said:


> Then a few weeks ago out of the blue she had a fight with our new kitten. The kitten actually terrified her, and since then her personaility has really changed, she can be quite unpredictable and go for you if you walk past her etc... and they now and again still have a scuffle, but nothing major. We are just keeping a close eye on them and keeping them seperate at night or when we go out.
> 
> She is just acting really different, she now won't eat when we put food down next to our kitten, she wants us to put it in her room near her bed, not in the kitchen as normal. She is very timid, alot quieter and like i said occasionally she can suddenly bite one of us.
> 
> Will this wear off? will they ever get on? I feel terrible for her, I hate seeing her look so sad, she has lost a bit of weight too The vet has checked her over and said she is fine and not to worry at all.


I spoke to someone recently who said a cat that 'loses' a fight can suffer a loss of confidence and become somewhat withdrawn, and may avoid people for a while; what you have described might be something like that, I don't know. Maybe attacking you is a way to for her to feel that she's not a failure and that she is still able to protect herself (the kitten might still be too much of a challenge at the moment).

Anyway, I'm not an expert - but if this is the correct explanation, I'm sure that she will return to normal (provided there are no more run-ins with the kitten...).


----------



## goodfre (May 11, 2011)

These behaviors are usually caused by fear - so you could try having a feliway plug-in (from somewhere like vetuk is cheaper) and you could also try Zylkene, not cheap, and it needs trying for months but a lot of people on here have found it helps their cats


----------



## goodfre (May 11, 2011)

try it i'm sure that will be a perfect way out


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Agree that that post was a load of bull-****

All my cats have been neutered - the consequences of not doing that can be another unwanted litter of kittens and a cat with future health problems-possibly fatal.

Well done for doing the right thing-if everybody did that then it would cut down the huge no.of unwanted animals flooding rescues every year.
Good luck with your 2 cats-lots of helpful advice and support on here 
Maureen


----------

